# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات برنامج اخر اصدار لرنامج Android PC Suite v1.7.15.277

## mohamed73

*   android     PC   Suite   - has been developed by the Pandaap team to provide all  the     android     users a free and very good alternative to other     android      applications. It fully supports all the phones running with     android     OS.  Main features include:* * - Windows XP/Vista/Win7 64 OS support* * - Import/Export contacts* * - Back up call logs/SMS*  *تحديث جديد للبرنامج للنقل وتركيب البرامج والالعاب والتحكم بالاجهزه * 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## riyad_nokia

ممنون منك

----------


## acheksat

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## ساسوكي 8

شششششششكرا

----------


## yassinehbibou

شكرا وبارك الله فيك

----------


## شيكو ستار

جزاكم الله خيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا

----------


## شيكو ستار

جزاكم الله كل الخييييييييييييييييييييييييييير

----------

